# IUI and BMS



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

How many days after IUI insemination is it adviceable to be having BMS, would be grateful for your answers, as I would like to help things along but partner is going away.  

Thank you.

Skippy


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Skippy,

Firstlt I am so sorry to read about the loss of your son, I can not imagine going through lossing one of my boys and I think you are an amazing person for gettign through it

To answer your question as IUI is timed to coninside with ovulation I was reccomened to go home and have BMS  the same day as IUI.
I would say same day as IUI and depending on the timming of IUI maybe the next morning

hope that helps
good luck
  
Donna x x


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Thank you for your reply, was not well last night to have sex as we had a 2 hour drive home from clinic and just went to bed, I was wonder if it was worth trying tonight.

Skippy


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I have had 2 goes at IUI - the first we had BMS for the following days after (morning and night) and on the day itself and got a BFN
The second time we decided to try it before the IUI for a few days and then didnt after the IUI and got a BFN so I dont think it matters too much!!  
But saying that it seems to be different for everyone and I am not really that experienced with the whole IUI thing.  Really hope it works out for you this time though.
xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

We had bms 2 days before basting and for 3 days after. That made sure that we caught ovulation.

Good luck to you, i hope you get your BFP

Eimer xxx


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

Not been able to do any BMS as my partner was called into work and is away till next week which is a shame, so I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for a BFP.  

Skippy
xx


----------

